# LOGO8-Erweiterung DM 1624R



## Nobili (2 Januar 2017)

Hallo,
Ich habe meine neue LOGO 8, Typ 12/24RCE in Betrieb genommen. Alles funktioniert prima.
Die Ausgänge Q1 bis Q4 sind mit Funktionen belegt.
Nun habe ich mein Logo-System mit einem digitalen EIN/Ausgabemodul  DM 16 24R erweitert.
Leider kann ich dieses Erweiterungsmodul für den Gebrauch nicht aktivieren.
Ich habe es mit der LOGO 8 mit den seitlichen Kontakten verbunden bzw. zusammenmontiert
und die Versorgungsspannung von 24V angelegt. Die LED RUN/STOP leuchtet rot.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich zum einen eine Übersicht in der Software Logo Comfort V8
oder in der LOGO selbst über die angeschlossenen Module erhalte oder wie ich die
Ein-und Ausgänge (Q1 bis Q8) des Erweiterungsmoduls in ein Programm (durch Belegung in
der Software LogoComfort) einbinden kann?

Wäre super, wenn jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Danke im Voraus.
Nobili


----------



## weißnix_ (2 Januar 2017)

Da würde ich glatt nochmals den Modulverbinder prüfen, ob der richtig rausgeschoben und eingerastet ist.
Die Ausgänge werden fortlaufend gezählt. Q1...4 sind auf dem Basismodul. Auf dem Erweiterungsmodul gehts mit Q5 weiter.
Solange aber das Modul nicht grün ist, gibts auch keine Kommunikation.


----------



## Nobili (2 Januar 2017)

Danke Weißnix für die Antwort.
Der Verbindungsschieber war nicht komplett nach links gedrückt, sodass kein Kontakt vorhanden war.
LED ist nun grün und die Ausgänge können ab Q5 (Q1 im In/Out-Modul) mit der Comfort Soft an gesprochen werden. 

Danke und Grüssle Nobili


----------

